# Help finding counseling



## LoveNotEnough

My wife and I have been having a ton of problems in our marriage and it’s only getting worse. She comes from a family where everyone was selfish, fought, back stabbing, etc. My parents were by no means perfect, but always sacrificing for each other, respected each other, etc. Our family’s backgrounds of course have bleed over into our own marriage. Anyway, we’re both young and have a 9 month old son. We desperately need to o to counseling but I am unsure of how to afford it. Are there any marriage programs that are subsidized or given at lower rates. I’ve looked in my area and it seems that every doctor charges $100+ a secession. We are simply not able to afford that at all. I’ve looked into our insurance, APS Healthcare, and they only pay for counseling for mental issues not marital or group therapy. 

Please does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Believe

If the therapist can find a reason for you to need counseling then the insurance will pay right? That is the way mine works and the therapist put depression so they paid.


----------



## Corpuswife

The counselor can put "adjustment disorder" as the mental health condition and your insurance will pay. 

Most counselors will know this....


----------



## LoveNotEnough

How do you guys approach this? I have a insurance that you have to get preapproved for them to provide coverage. I have no clue what to do or how to approach a Dr I haven't even visted yet.


----------



## Corpuswife

Call your insurance company and get preapproved first.

They will have a list of providers that you can see.

Just tell them that you are depressed (which you probably are) and they will more than likely preapprove you.

Then you visit a provider. She/he will bill under (1) person and coded as "depressed" or "adjustment disorder" etc. 

This is how many insurance companies work.

Start with the insurance company first.


----------

